# Non-venomous scorpion species.



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Elo, 
does anyone know what the scorpion species are that do not produce venom? As far as I know there are 2 or 3 species that don't but I can't find any info anywhere on their names, only that they exist lol.

Anyway thought I'd ask on here on the off chance somebody knows lol.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

> As far as I know there are 2 or 3 species that don't but I can't find any info anywhere on their names, only that they exist



EVERY species of scorpion produces venom


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

:hmm: really? i think they all produce venom... 2 or 3 species are non letal... am i about to learn something interesting? :mf_dribble:

edit; sorry no h button :blush:


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

what species are non lethal?


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

Beardies are the best said:


> what species are non lethal?


Pandinus Imperator (emps)
heterometrus... erm some of them?
flat rocks...
oooh there's that giant indian scorp, bigger than an emp


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

No apparently there are a few very rare species of scorpion that do not produce venom. I have read it a few times now and it's really bugging me that I can't find their species names lol.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Beardies are the best said:


> what species are non lethal?


 Most scorpions do not have potent enough venom to kill a human. Depending on who you ask there are between 20 and 40 species that are considered dangerous to humans out of around 1800+ species of scorpions known.


----------



## Timor (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you sure you don't mean like vinegaroons or whipping scorpions? I believe they are not venomous.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Timor said:


> Are you sure you don't mean like vinegaroons or whipping scorpions? I believe they are not venomous.


They are also not scorpions either


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

google says no *cough*
apart from the pseudo scorps


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't think I've read about any scorps that have no venom glands (unless I missed it in Polis's book somewhere) but I would be interested to know if it's true as well.

FYI Vawn pseudoscorpions have venom glands in their chela.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

what species aren't venomous ??

this thread is making me laugh....


----------



## Timor (Oct 21, 2009)

PeterUK said:


> They are also not scorpions either


I know although they are often confused with scorpions. Thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

as a rule of thumb, i always thought the smaller the claw, the more lethal they are

although some people are allergic to bee stings and they are 'non lethal'

cheers Kev


----------



## bulkupman (Aug 16, 2011)

by nature they have venom to kill or aid this. of course there are species like the emps that are more tanks and crushing power than venom potency.

its very very unlikley this no venom glands or what not is true. but i wouldnt rule it out, it all depends on the evolution and environment.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

It may not be true but I have definately read it a few times. Arguably the most respected book on the captive care of scorpions, Scorpions by Manny Rubio, states in the venom section that 'all but a very few extremely uncommon scorpions produce venom'. I am also tryin to find where else I have read it.

In my opinion it's completely beleivable. Many types of animals commonly associated with having the ability to sting have close relatives that do not possess the ability to do so, think wasp's and bee's, ant's, etc., etc.

Google is fairly crap when it comes to finding anything other than the basics i.e. 'emps practically have no venom as it is so mild lol', unless you can be bothered to trawl through hundreds of pages lol. I got about 15 pages in and gave up when I started to get results talking about scorpion architecture lol.

Oh and to all the cheeky :censor:'s saying am I getting confused with whip scorpions, pseudo-scorpions etc? Come on, I'm not that thick lol : victory:.
Just thought I'd have an ask on here in case anyone could enlighten me lol.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Oooo the things you get upto when you are bored in the middle of the day lol. It beats watching repeats of Jeremy Kyle anyway haha.

I have just emailed Jan Ove Rein who runs the scorpion files website and asked him if he knows of any scorpions that don't produce venom.
He has rather kindly emailed me back with this....

_Hi!_

_There is a question of semantics here. In my definition, "Non-venomous" _
_scorpions means scorpions that has little or no medical significance. But I _
_guess that in your argument it means scorpions that has no venom at all._

_As far as I know, all scorpions produce, store and has the ability to use _
_venom through its stinger. The venom of a majority of the species is _
_harmless to humans. Many species will rarly if ever use their stinger (and _
_therby their venom), and use their claws in stead in prey capture and _
_defense. But all species have venom that can be used if necessary._

_Best wishes_

_Jan Ove Rein_

That is that mystery solved lol, although I am still wondering where Manny Rubio got his information from to have stated that there are a few species that do not produce venom?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Googling around, the only reference I can find to non-venomous scorps is from the Manny Rubio book.


----------



## bulkupman (Aug 16, 2011)

callum b said:


> Oooo the things you get upto when you are bored in the middle of the day lol. It beats watching repeats of Jeremy Kyle anyway haha.
> 
> I have just emailed Jan Ove Rein who runs the scorpion files website and asked him if he knows of any scorpions that don't produce venom.
> He has rather kindly emailed me back with this....
> ...


 
personal definition, opinion

it can be looked upon like this however we all have to go by facts. venom is venom. if there are no glands then there is no venom.

we can all argue this however still fact is venom remains true.

To sort this out i would change the question, what scorpion has the weakess/least venom of all.

That's realistic! however others opinions or defintions of "what is" just confuses people and they are lead to believe something that could be untrue unless proven with hard fact.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Yer but changing the question to which species do you consider has the weakest venom wouldn't help answer my question. I can think of a few scorpions who's sting is reported to be about as bad as a pin prick and are considered to be completely harmless to humans, excluding anyone who is allergic to scorpion venom. 

But I read that there are a few species that don't produce venom and wanted to ask if anyone on here knew about this. 

Can you explain lines 2 and 3 of your post as I don't understand the point you are making? What do you mean by 'if there are glands there is no venom'?
Sorry, I may just be being thick now and I am not reading it properly lol.


----------



## bulkupman (Aug 16, 2011)

callum b said:


> Yer but changing the question to which species do you consider has the weakest venom wouldn't help answer my question. I can think of a few scorpions who's sting is reported to be about as bad as a pin prick and are considered to be completely harmless to humans, excluding anyone who is allergic to scorpion venom.
> 
> But I read that there are a few species that don't produce venom and wanted to ask if anyone on here knew about this.
> 
> ...


i corrected my typo while you was posting a reply :whistling2:


----------



## bulkupman (Aug 16, 2011)

further more i would like to know your findings


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you? It still says the same as before I replied??

What findings of mine do you want to know?? If you mean about scorpions with very week stings, have a look on a few of the arachnid/ scorpion based forums and go on the envenomation reports section. Off the top of my head, of the commonly kept species, Hadogenes spp. and Euscorpius flavicaudis have very weak venom. People have reported the only pain being from the aculeus piercing the skin and a slight reddening at the site of the sting.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

come on guys...
look at callums signature, there are countless scorpions there
do y'all think he would get scorpions confused with Pseudo-scorpions, Ambiplygi and whatever the scientific for whip spiders is


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> come on guys...
> look at callums signature, there are countless scorpions there




Wouldnt know about peoples sigs as ive got my settings so that I dont see anyones, some of them are really hard on the eyes and lots of them are way too large.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> Wouldnt know about peoples sigs as ive got my settings so that I dont see anyones, some of them are really hard on the eyes and lots of them are way too large.


well it says this;
My current collection: 0.0.2 Scorpio maurus palmatus, 0.0.1 Hadrurus arizonensis, 0.1.0 Hadogenes cf. paucidens, 0.0.1 Iomachus politus, 3.1.5 Iurus asiaticus, 0.1.0 Euscorpius italicus, 2.1.20+ E. flavicaudis, 0.0.1 Paleocheloctonus pauliani, 0.2(?).0 Opistophthalmus glabrifrons, 1.0.0 O. lamorali, 0.0.2 Heterometrus madraspetensis, 0.0.1 Opisthacanthus madagascariensis, 0.0.1 Heteroscorpion opisthacanthoides, 0.0.1 Caraboctonus keyserlingi, 1.1.0 Pandinus imperator

I am always on the look out for new scorpions so if you have any for sale give 
us a shout :2thumb:


some of the ones with pictures are well annoying though


----------

